
Alert tones for electric London buses are controversial - gumby
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/01/futuristic-sounds-to-make-electric-buses-safer-hit-wrong-note
======
gumby
as it's the UK, I expect them to settle on selling "drivetone" sponsorships.
The buses will mutter "virgin" as they drive around.

